# Brake pedal issue with a Massey ferguson 4708



## epyon2k6 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello,

Greetings everyone, Im currently in Oaxaca, Mexico working on my parents lands, planting agaves for mezcal and tequila.

I bought a massey ferguson 4708 last november, It is my first tractor and I am pretty happy with its perfomance on the fields.

I had worked on my lands and worked on other peoples lands, disc plowing, harrowing and planting. But towards the end of the farming/ planting season i noticed that the brake pedals wouldnt come back up after applying pressure on the pedals to stop.

They are attached to what seems a small box with actuators. Maybe its a brake sensor?

I have had the dealer come out and inspect the brake pedals three times already.

The first time they said it needed and adjustment and they opened up the brake caps behind the drivers seat and "adjusted" both sides.

Took it out on the field... boom same thing.

So I called them and they said that theyd come out.the next day. They came out but the pedal was normal again and they said to schedule a day that Id be out on the field so they can come and see what the sympthoms are and they can get a better understanding of what might be the cause and solution.

So I scheduled them to come out a couple days later.

Just as they showed up the pedals started to get "stuck" in the down position and werent coming back up.

So they started to tear the console and they began to "troubleshoot".

They bled out the brake lines, they did a "sensor adjustment" and they said that should do it.

But today I took the tractor out and the same issue reappeared.

Any thoughts on what could be causing this? I am inclined to say its the actual brake sensor but IDK if the warranty will cover it or theyre trying to avoid replacing the sensor. But my fear is that if left unfixed itll lead to bigger problems and headaches in the future.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

Have you lubricated brake pedal pivot shafts? From viewing MF4708 parts catalog it appears brakes are hyd so I think a brake sensor isn't causing the pedals to be sticky.


----------



## epyon2k6 (Nov 14, 2019)

Txjim,
The mechanics from the dealership came out and they opened the consol to get to the pedal assembly. They adjusted some bolts there and said that one of the bolts was sticking out too much and that that could cause a part of the pedal to "stick" to the bolt and not come back up. They also cleaned and lubricated the pedals pivot point with lubricating oil. But the thing is the pedal comes up if you lift it. I feel like that the pedal doesn't have any pressure to force the pedals to come back up. I posted a video on YouTube showing what happens.




I contacted the mechanic this morning and they're gonna call the factory and see if they can send out a new sensor/ pump unit.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I watched the video. Are you saying the pedals usually go all the way to the end of the upper stroke? If so are the conditions when the stroke changes always the same, time or temperature for example? If so I think the first thing I would do is bleed the system if there is any sort of "master cylinder" or multiplier.

Are the brake functioning properly and the same at all times? You never depressed the pedal to show how they operate when.


----------



## af_7777 (Sep 13, 2020)

Did you ever remedy the problem? My 4710 does the same thing. Now it wont even stop itself on a steep hill.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

af_7777 said:


> Did you ever remedy the problem? My 4710 does the same thing. Now it wont even stop itself on a steep hill.


Check the brake adjustment they are located behind the cab under little plastic caps I had a locking nut that had backed off on one side and was causing weak brakes adjusted the nut back down and all is good I first noticed the problem when the parking brake wouldn’t hold and had to adjust it after finding the problem I had to put the parking brake back where it originally was hope this helps mine was also a 4710


----------



## af_7777 (Sep 13, 2020)

Finally seen your reply. Fixed my problem. Thank You. Wish I would have seen this last year.


----------

